# Playing at Finnegan's Pub in Ottawa Dec 11th



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know it's short notice, but my band, The Cardinal Saints, will be appearing tonight at Finnegan's (347A Montreal Rd., Ottawa). No cover.


----------

